# Reeses pieces?



## SweetLittleDelilah (May 13, 2008)

Are they a no-no for ratties?


----------



## Brizzle (Mar 26, 2008)

I wouldn't give it to my rats. But I'm very picky about their health and diet.


----------



## SweetLittleDelilah (May 13, 2008)

I only asked because I was eating some and considered giving her a tiny bite, but I decided against it.
I figure it probably wouldn't hurt her, but just like with people, I'm sure it's not the healthiest thing in the world.


----------



## phaidraft (Apr 9, 2008)

I give them VERY TINY tastes of things like that occasionally..


----------



## CaptainFlow (May 16, 2007)

I give them things like that on occasion. They seem to love it, but no more than a nice big handful of Suebees, so I'm not sure there's a lot of point to all that extra sugar!


----------

